# Hello! wil ll



## jojomi (Feb 7, 2009)

Hi I am here as am going to buy a 2006/2007/2008 tt 3.2 and am looking for various info.

I reached the forum via a german forum as am finding many Kondorgrau cars but it seems to me it is a sort of green which I would not like...

Will probably post more when I'll have the car!

Jo from Milan


----------



## williammc (Dec 24, 2008)

Hello and welcome


----------



## Wallsendmag (Feb 12, 2004)

Welcome


----------



## malstt (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome 8)


----------



## jammyd (Oct 11, 2008)

Welcome to the Forum...

Condor Grey does have a green colour too it. If you are looking for a light grey, try Ice Silver.


----------

